# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  neurobol question

## Needles33

I just got a hold of some Neurobol Capsules by Winthrop. I know its a brand of stanozol but does anyone know anything about it. The capsules are red. Are these for real or are they fake?

----------


## flexasist

i think these are the 2mg caps

----------


## Gilster

Neorobol is dbol

----------


## flexasist

neurabol is a Stanozolol , i just double checked that in the idr drug book

----------


## sunnyin86

how much dosage shd be taken of stanozolol in a day n after r before workout..??
i got 2mg caps of it.. how much dosage..??
reply fast..

----------


## im83931

> how much dosage shd be taken of stanozolol in a day n after r before workout..??
> i got 2mg caps of it.. how much dosage..??
> reply fast..



this thread is several years old.

----------

